# PWS-LegMir.dll, amvo0.dll



## devsachdeva (Jan 9, 2008)

PWS-LegMir.dll
amvo0.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\amvo0.dll
Removed!!!!!!

this is the message I get from my mcafee virus scan plus every time I double-click C: drive.
I have a lot of system problems Like that I can not see the hidden files even through the file option in the control panel


Thanks and waiting for reply


----------



## sUBs (May 5, 2005)

Download & run this > http://www.techsupportforum.com/sectools/s...Disinfector.exe

If that doesn't solve it, post a Hijackthis log. 

Hijackthis may be download from here > http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/hijac.../HiJackThis.exe 

Hijackthis is program used to determine if there's any malware on the computer. 

1. Double click on Hijackthis.exe. 

2. If it gives you an intro screen, just choose - Do a system scan and save a logfile.

3. If you don't get the intro screen, just hit [Scan] and then click on Save log.

4. Post the HiJackThis.log file in the Hijackthis forum. *Not here*


----------

